# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Raststättentipp Schnellstrasse 41
Ich wusste nicht genau wohin damit.........falls falsch, bitte beamen.


Wer gegen tiefen Süden auf der 41 fährt findet etwa 10 Autofahr-Minuten vor Phatthalung...respektive 10 Minuten später in der entgegengesetzten Richtung diese beiden Restaurants.


Surat Thani - Phatthalung - Hat Yai:

Immer wieder interessant wie sich diese schlichten Hütten beim betretten plötzlich zu richtig gemütlichen Dingern wandeln.

----------

Hat Yai - Phatthalung - Surat Thani:

Beide Restaurant verfügen im übrigen über Weisse-Riesen für Farangs. Was für viele Rentner ja auch nicht unwichtig ist..........












































( ob es hier für den gestressten Autofahrer zur Erholung auch nen Happy End gibt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis )

----------


## Hua Hin

> Immer wieder interessant wie sich diese schlichten Hütten beim betretten plötzlich zu richtig gemütlichen Dingern wandeln.


Hi Stefan,
wenn Du diese Luxuseinrichtungen mit Teppichböden schlichte Hütten nennst, müsstest Du erstmal
sehen, wo ich jeden Abend zum Essen gehe. Auf jeden Fall sind deine Vorschläge sehr geschmackvoll.
Und ein T-Bone Steak für 190 Bt? Why not.

Was sind denn weisse Riesen für Farangs?

Gruss Alex

----------

> Was sind denn weisse Riesen für Farangs?

----------

